

Bitcoin startup runs your miner for less than you might pay for electricity - RougeFemme
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/05/bitcoin-startup-runs-your-miner-for-less-than-you-might-pay-for-electricity/

======
wmil
How much variance is there in bitcoin mining? With physical access to the
hardware HashPlex could easily steal a percentage of user's bitcoins and blame
it their bad luck.

